# Some animals make better parents.



## Michael. (May 29, 2014)

.



.​


----------



## Uff (May 29, 2014)

Oh my good night, how dreadful. She needs horse whipping.


----------



## Kaya (May 29, 2014)

omg. Wow.


----------



## Jillaroo (May 30, 2014)

_Disgusting she should be ashamed of herself, the poor little baby_:tapfoot:


----------

